# school nurse



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hey ive had a kinda good bad day today the was all thanks to my school nurse id been feeling really ill during assembley and it seemed to be going on forever but i hung in there







then straight after i went to the school nurse i sat down for a while and was still feeling really bad so she came over and asked me what was wrong with me i was going to say my usaul excuse and say i had a "tummy bug" but thourght i may as well just say it so i kinda half whispered it lol and she was so understanding she just pulled a sympathetic face and rang my mom to bring in some medicine for me and after started to ask me how long id had it and how i was feeling she was great i feel much better now she knows but i was wondering how are your school nurses


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

My new school nurse isn't as nice as yours about it but when my stomach acted up she let me lay down and didn't ask any further questions. My nurse can give me ibprofin(motrin) if i need it cuz my mum signed a note! So if my stomach acts up I can just go get one!


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

sorry to hear your school nurse isnt so good smiley i take some tablets to i really cant rember what there called lol i think it began with a M lol but im not sure anyway i carry my tablets in my bag so its always there if i need it


----------



## 22629 (Sep 22, 2005)

my school nurse sucks. shes a bif fat moose and i hate her. i went into her office, writhing in agony, guess wat she gave me. a fishermans friend (liquorice sweet) and told me to get back to class. left her office and collapsed in pain, god i hate her. lazy, waste of space, about as useful as a choclate teapot.


----------

